
L.A. is ready for micro-units - prostoalex
http://urbanize.la/post/la-ready-micro-units
======
patientplatypus
Honestly? I would love to live in a micro-unit and I live in Austin. Couch
with tv, bed, shower, small kitchen, closet for stuff. Bam done.

I think the bigger issue is twofold - one I'm a single guy without a family.
If the default living space in a city (where most of the jobs are fyi) is
designed for a single person, families will by design suffer and people will
simply not be able to afford to have kids. That's not an ideal situation.
Second, just because the apartment is small doesn't make the infrastructure
small. I still consume as much water as I did before, I still have a car.
Cramming more and more people into an urban center without upgrading utilities
and roadways is a recipe for disaster. Traffic around Austin already sucks.

So, meh?

